# German blue rams



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

So... for years now my dad has been trying to convince me there are cool fishes besides bettas :| We tried mollies, platies etc. and they were great but none of them (in my opinion at least ^^ came close to being as nice as bettas. UNTIL, he brings home a little german blue ram. At first I didn't think much of it, but the following day when I walked past the tank out of the corner of my eye I saw a flash of electric blue and black dart across the tank :shock: Now I think she's soooo beautiful! I named her Rrrrrramira, which I imagine is not all that original but it forces people to roll their R's 

She's in a 20 gal long which unfortunately is undergoing an ick outbreak, but somehow she is handling it well and is still as radiant and active as ever. It's really my dad's tank so I try to stay out of it and I've just been making suggestions from what I've read on the internet and my own experiences. So far it doesn't look like we've made much progress but we are making a few changes that hopefully will work. 

I'd like to show you guys pictures of her. She isn't as "shinny" in this pic as she normally is. Usually her belly is bright red and the iridescence is even more prominent. I took this pic a few hours after we got her.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow she IS beautiful! I've always wanted a pair for my 33 but now that I have my sorority in it, I don't think it will work very well haha.

I'm really glad to hear that she's handling the ick well since rams are usually very sensitive to water chemistry changes and diseases. I hope she lives a good long life with you guys! Give her a wave from me


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh wow she IS beautiful! I've always wanted a pair for my 33 but now that I have my sorority in it, I don't think it will work very well haha.
> 
> I'm really glad to hear that she's handling the ick well since rams are usually very sensitive to water chemistry changes and diseases. I hope she lives a good long life with you guys! Give her a wave from me


Thanks!! Well I have to admit I'd pick the sorority over a ram tank because bettas are still the best in my book ;-) Right? That's why I was so surprised that she didn't even lose color or anything! Thanks for the good wishes =]


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> Thanks!! Well I have to admit I'd pick the sorority over a ram tank because bettas are still the best in my book ;-) Right? That's why I was so surprised that she didn't even lose color or anything! Thanks for the good wishes =]


Haha yes they are! I love my sorority, everyone is just so active and gets along famously! And you are most welcome


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Rams are actually pretty hardy when it comes to medicating tanks. Its the Ph balance disruptions and ammonia spikes and what not they can't really handle.

I have wanted a pair, since the first time I saw the them, four years ago. But sadly no one around here has them really for sale. Or they would make a lovely addition in my tank.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

WolfHhowling said:


> Rams are actually pretty hardy when it comes to medicating tanks. Its the Ph balance disruptions and ammonia spikes and what not they can't really handle.
> 
> I have wanted a pair, since the first time I saw the them, four years ago. But sadly no one around here has them really for sale. Or they would make a lovely addition in my tank.


Oh I didn't know they handled the medication well. I'm happy to report that she's no longer showing any signs of ick! I think I will keep things the way they are for a little longer to be safe but I'm not as worried now =]

We would like to get a pair too. We found a few stores that sell them like PetSupermarket (maybe you have one around your area?) and Petsmart. They are also sold on aquabid but I'm sure they get a little more expensive plus there's shipping involved... But if you've been wanting a pair since so long it might be worth it! They really are beautiful fishes and from the look of it they are just as nosey/curious as bettas which I love hehe


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> Oh I didn't know they handled the medication well. I'm happy to report that she's no longer showing any signs of ick! I think I will keep things the way they are for a little longer to be safe but I'm not as worried now =]
> 
> We would like to get a pair too. We found a few stores that sell them like PetSupermarket (maybe you have one around your area?) and Petsmart. They are also sold on aquabid but I'm sure they get a little more expensive plus there's shipping involved... But if you've been wanting a pair since so long it might be worth it! They really are beautiful fishes and from the look of it they are just as nosey/curious as bettas which I love hehe



The closets petsmart is a hour away lol That other pet store never heard of them. But ya I was thinking about taking a trip down to petsmart one day. 

I am glad shes doing better. Its all ways better safe then sorry in my opinion.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

She's lovely  i have a soft spot for cichlids. i definitely want rams one day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

You have no idea how happy this post made me - the fact that you can keep a single ram is amazing! I always flock to them whenever I go to the fish store and really wanted one but wasn't sure if they could be in a community tank, let alone a sorority. Might have to get one now...they are so cool.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

carbonxxkidd said:


> You have no idea how happy this post made me - the fact that you can keep a single ram is amazing! I always flock to them whenever I go to the fish store and really wanted one but wasn't sure if they could be in a community tank, let alone a sorority. Might have to get one now...they are so cool.


Oh I didn't know keeping a single ram was a problem actually  I do plan on getting a male but at the time I didn't know how to differentiate them and then we had the ick situation. She's really funny to watch though, she makes little concaved areas on the sand and chases off anyone who comes near her spot. I hear that they aren't too difficult to get to breed in tanks, I guess the biggest issue is other tankmates eating the eggs.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

djembekah said:


> She's lovely  i have a soft spot for cichlids. i definitely want rams one day!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh thanks! =] haha I never expected rams to be so cute. I had seen pictures before but it's really a whole different thing to see them in person.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I guess I just assumed most fish need to be kept in pairs or groups, and I didn't know they could be in community tanks! Thought they needed to be with their own, but I don't know anything about them at all except they are cool looking, lol.


----------

